# Questions about a Look KG381i



## amboyer (Jul 31, 2006)

Last summer I bought my first road bike, a Trek 1500, and fell in love with riding again. I've spent time training on the road, gotten into velodrome racing and just finished a 1400 mile tour across England, France, Belgium and Holland since last summer.

During my tour the carbon chainstay on my Trek started to crack. The bike is in storage now because the paint has cracked away from the joint where the chainstay connects to the dropout. I think it's time to replace the frame because of this problem and earlier headset problems I've had with the Trek.

I'm looking at a KG381i frame with the intent of moving all of my 105/Ultegra components, wheels, bar/stem, etc from the Trek to the Look frame. To me the plan seems simple enough but I wanted more expert opinions before I bought a new frame.

Second question has to do with fit. My Trek is a 63cm frame that I think is slightly too large for me. I think I would be better served with a smaller frame to speed up handling and reduce my reach. I'm 6'3" but don't have the rest of my measurements handy; I have very long legs though. I've been using a 120mm stem on the Trek.

The Look frame is a 61cm model. The effective top tube is a cm shorter than the Trek but this seems to be a good thing for me. Any thoughts/suggestions would be helpful.

Don


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Sounds like a winner. The KG381 is a sweet riding bike, I say go for it.


----------

